# Non-Oriental stick fighting.



## arnisador

Some non-Oriental stick fighting sites from my recent browsing:
Savate canne and grand baton.
Savate stick fighting (and other) articles.
Nuba traditional stick fighting (Sudan).
Canary Islands stick fighting.
Zulu stick fighting.


----------



## arnisador

There are also Trinidadian systems:
http://www.trinbagocarnival.com/ (Half-way down the page--Stick Fight Finals)
http://www.tnthotels.com/may2000.htm (Search for stick)

Alas, none of these pages is very informative--they just show the tardition exists. Also:
http://www.malandros-touro.com/generic.html?pid=10


----------



## arnisador

Garrote Larense (Venezuelan Stickfighting) sites:
http://rajasterlak.silat.4mg.com/garrote/garrote.html
http://my.athenet.net/~sstark/garrote.htm


----------



## arnisador

Stick-fencing and related Western arts pictures:
http://www.etp.phys.tue.nl/bertus/schermen/plaatjes.htm


----------



## arnisador

A short description of it here on MartialTalk.

More here. Most web pages for it are not in English, of course.


----------



## arnisador

La Canne italiana (Italian cane fighting).


----------



## arnisador

The current (#4, Mar. 2003) issue of Budo Intl. magazine has an article on Garrote Canario (Canary Islands stick fighting) as well as ads for videos.


----------



## Mormegil

I met an American Indian, who did stick fighting.  A lot of it was very similar to FMA.  As a matter of fact, he broke my hand on a vine disarm.  

I know his tribe was from the NE USA.  I didn't get much more info, because for some strange reason, he stopped showing up to our FMA club at school, after he broke my hand.  I didn't have any hard feelings.  I guess he just felt bad.


----------



## arnisador

European stick fighting Yahoo! group.


----------



## arnisador

http://www.the-exiles.org/manual/lang/lang.htm

(See this thread.)


----------



## enso

More links on the "jogo do pau":

http://home.dbio.uevora.pt/~oliveira/Jogo_Pau/J_Pau.htm
http://ejmas.com/jmanly/articles/2003/jmanlyart_wolfcosta_0203.htm
http://planeta.clix.pt/artesmarciais/jogodopau/
http://www.jogodopau.com/index_top.html

Pay good atention to what concerns Nuno Russo.


----------



## Disco

Canada - It's called HOCKEY:rofl:


----------



## arnisador

http://www.ctv.es/USERS/kali.jkd/Palo Canario.htm


----------



## OULobo

There was a guy that my old college club got to do a demonstration inIrish shalaili (sp). I didn't make it to the demo so I don't know the value, but some of my friends said it was very interesting.


----------



## Black Bear

I believe the Irish call it Shillelagh. I've seen webpages on it, but never had the good fortune to see/work it firsthand.


----------



## Silat Student

Anybody else have more info on Shillelagh? One thing I've noticed about gaelic is that words get quite a few different spelling.


----------



## OULobo

Silat Student said:
			
		

> Anybody else have more info on Shillelagh? One thing I've noticed about gaelic is that words get quite a few different spelling.



They are doing regular seminars (about every 3 months) at my old club still. I haven't made it to one yet, but they sound interesting.


----------



## Livio Girotto

Hello to everybody:

                           Try this web site about Garrote Larense: www.garrotelarense.org.

                            If you would like to have some information about this art, contact me at livio@garrotelarense.org.

                            Regards,

                                        Livio
:flame:


----------



## arnisador

From Barbados (Sticklicking):
http://barbados.allinfoabout.com/sticklicking.html

From India (Silambam):
http://www.silambam.com/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Cool links thanks for sharing!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Nanalo74

WOW! This is some great info! Unfortunately, it seems that some of the sites no longer exist, but there is still some great stuff.

Thanks so much, Arnisador, for the great information!

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## searcher

You can do a search for Stav.   It is a northern European style.   Very cool.


----------



## arnisador

Silat Student said:
			
		

> Anybody else have more info on Shillelagh?



From this thread:

http://www.ceadbua.com/

http://www.geocities.com/glendoyle/bata/index.html#contents


----------

